# Выпирающие позвонки (протрузии С2-С5), искривление шеи



## Стас Тарасенко (9 Мар 2017)

Добрый день. Прошу совета касаемо того, что делать дальше и к какому врачу лучше обращаться.
Сам я проживаю в небольшом городке (Украина), толковых специалистов в котором найти не удалось. Первый выпирающий позвонок обнаружил около 2-3 месяцев назад, возможно он был и раньше, но я не обращал внимания. Пошел к частному невропатологу, который поставил диагноз остеохондроз, порекомендовал чаще делать зарядку и пройти 10 курсов  массажа. Отходил на массаж и параллельно с гимнастикой начал качать шею (ложился на кровать так, чтобы свисала голова и поднимал ее вверх из разных положений).  
После этого обнаружил, что выпирает не 1 позвонок а 3. Пошел к травматологу в поликлинику, который отправил меня на МРТ. Сделал (снимки прикреплены), там сказали мол выправление лордоза и протузии 3-ех дисков С3-С5. Вернулся с диагнозом обратно в поликлинику, где мной начали жонглировать травматолог и невропатолог, ни один из которых так ничего и не сказал, кроме того, что для такого размера протузий позвонки выпирают неестественно сильно и возможно есть другая причина. 
Планирую ехать в Киев. На выбору куча частных клиник и государственные институты ТравматологииОртопедии либо Нейрохирургии. Подскажите пожалуйста, куда лучше обратиться с моей проблемой?
И вообще буду благодарен за любые рекомендации. Сейчас делаю гимнастику пилатеса для шеи и вишу на турнике (не вредно ли?). Сплю на ортопедической подушке, матрас достаточно жесткий. Работа у меня сидячая, осанку пытаюсь держать. Болезненных ощущений с утра почти нет, после продолжительного сидения появляется сдавливающее чувство в шее и "комок" в горле.
Очень беспокоит наклоненная в перед шея и этот горб. Их вообще реально исправить? Заранее огромное спасибо!


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2017)

@Стас Тарасенко, здравствуйте!
На форуме консультируют Ваши соотечественники, врачи Воротынцев и Зинчук.
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Стас Тарасенко (9 Мар 2017)

@La murr уже отписался специалистам в ЛС, буду ждать совета. Спасибо за отзыв.


----------



## AIR (9 Мар 2017)

Стас Тарасенко написал(а):


> Очень беспокоит наклоненная в перед шея и этот горб. Их вообще реально исправить? Заранее огромное спасибо!


Напряжение в передних мышцах шеи.. Спокойные упражнения на расслабление,  а не накачивать. ..,


----------



## Стас Тарасенко (9 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Напряжение в передних мышцах шеи.. Спокойные упражнения на расслабление,  а не накачивать. ..,


Спасибо за ответ! Посоветуйте пожалуйста конкретный комплекс упражнений, подойдет гимнастика для шеи по Шишонину? И допустимо ли висы/подтягивания на турнике?


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2017)

Если нет рядом инструктора, то пойдет и Шишонина... подтягивании без особого фанатизма. .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2017)

Результаты МРТ удовлетворительные. Протрузий нет, т.к. выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
В Киеве можете проконсультироваться у доктора Зинчука Игоря Григорьевича. Если есть желание. тогда отправляйтесь в Кобеляки к Яну Николаевичу Касьяну.


----------

